# World's Greatest Dad



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi885457433/

A GREAT movie!

The film is certainly not for everyone.
But if you have a taste for some seriously dark and witty humor, it's a real treat.

Robin Williams does an outstanding job.
In my opinion, he is grossly overlooked as a talented dramatic actor.
And who could think of passing up a film written and directed by Bobcat Goldthwait?
The man is a genius in the genre of twisted humor!

If you don't mind letting yourself laugh at things that really shouldn't be funny in public, then this film will have you in stitches.

A nice testimony on some of the absurdities in our world today.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1262981/


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Caught it on HDNetMovies last month -- agreed, great movie. :up:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll also give a :biggthump

Was not sure what to make of this movie at first nor is it the type of movie I ever expected to see Robin Williams in but the movie was fantastic and Williams did a great job in it.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Caught in HDNet as well. Great movie.


----------

